# portable generator on 30ft sailboat ?



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

This will be my first hot Florida summer as the owner of my (new to me)Hunter 290 _coolchange_. Outfitted with AC she is dry and cool while conected to shorepower. It would be nice, to be able to run the AC while out on the hook when it's getting too hot. A friend mentioned to try a portable generator like the HONDA 2000, placed on the swimplattform and connected with a special cable into the shore power connector on the back of the boat.

My 10.000btu AC seems to draw ~ 9AMP and the generator is rated with 13.7 AMP ( 17AMP max ) I assume from the electrical side that could work. Has anybody experience with a scenario like this? Any thoughts, hints advice for or against it. I could borrow a friends generator to try it out, but I would like to hear your opinions first, before I go out, buy the cable ...


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*humm*

First thing that comes to mind is that a honda generator may not be suitable for the marine environment which can be quite harsh. That being said, I have heard of many others who have done this.


----------



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

*Valid point !*

The plan is, to take the generator only on occasion, when really needed and also to built a special ventilated box-cradle out of Starboard to raise it some, to shelter it when not used (during the sail to the anchorage). The box would then be partially opened (for the needed aircirculation/cooling). The box cradle should even help a little bit with the noise. I heard the Honda would be one of the least noisiest ... and I would hate to disturb fellow sailors on the anchorage .....


----------



## saillavie38 (Dec 16, 2004)

*caution...*

just be careful of portable generator exhaust fumes. even on the stern of the boat, breezes can swirl, eddies can form... I know it sounds obvious, but just be sure there's no chance of exhaust anywhere near ports, vents or intakes.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

I have used the Honda 2kw generator for years in a marine environment. None better, IMHO. Assuming it can handle the load, a Honda generator is the best.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm personally not a fan of using a generator on a sailboat. They are noisy, heavy, and they require lots of fuel, if you're to use them for any significant period of time. The warnings about the exhaust are quite good, and I'd get a carbon monoxide detector for your boat's cabin just in case, if you do decide to get a generator. 

You might want to look into using natural cooling methods when you're out at sea or at anchor, rather than a generator. Wind scoops, awnings and open hatches can do a lot to cool down the interior of a boat without requiring any fuel.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

No personal expereince with a generator on board, but two comments. First would the generator be exposed to immersion in salt water due to the inevitable careless powerbioat wakes? Tha could be an issue even for electrical products built for marine service.
Secondly, you might consider the reaction of th epeople sleeping (or trying to sleep) in the v-bearth of the boat anchored immediately behind you. You may not be able to hear the generator in your v-bearth, but they may feel they are sleeping with it. Sound carries exrtremely well over water, even a normal voice conversation can easily be overheard...


----------



## nelsonsmoody (Nov 22, 2005)

Honda I Is A Great Choice. I Have One For Years 15 Hours On One Gal. Of Fuel (gas) Noise Is Very Min. And I Use It During The Day For Recharging Batteries Vs. The Old Perkins. The Average Life Of Honda Gen. Is Around 10 Years On The Sea With Proper Maintenance. Good Luck.
S/v Lady Lena
Moody 425 __/)_


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Florida summers can be brutal when sleeping (or trying to) onboard w/o AC. I can see your reasoning behind utilizing the amenities you have and think generators are perhaps the most popular means of powering AC when away from dock.

With that said, my personal experiences of generators above deck are negative, at best. Naturally, this view may be bias, since we mostly sail in New England waters, but regardless of make - Honda or otherwise - generator noise is a major sound pollution nuisance. 

If designed by the boat mfr. to be below decks, in a properly ventilated and sound insulated compartment, such as found in well designed motor yachts and larger sailboats, the noise is sometimes tolerable. Every overnight anchorage we've ever spent time in with a neighboring boat with an on-deck generator, has been the scorn of the anchorage. Above deck generator noise is a huge problem. However, if you want to be despised by other cruisers during those steamy summer nights with everyone's hatches open, then go for it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Generators that seem tolerable during the day will often be not so tolerable in the deeper quiet of the night. Some generators are quiet enough that the wet exhaust is the only sound you hear, but that rhythmic splash all night long will keep others awake. The Hondas, while quiet, may not seem so at 3 am (to others, anyway).
Even here on the Northwest coast, we get hot, clammy nights at times, but thankfully overnight generator operation is a rarity, even among powerboaters.
Using windscoops, ventilators and strategically oriented hatches to maximize natural ventilation and cooling worked for us in the Caribbean. Of course it helps to have reliable tradewinds!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

some RV generators like Onan are even quieter. Approved by state parks and such, but I don't know if they make them small enough to be portable.


----------



## sailandoar (Mar 20, 2006)

*Honda 1000/2000/3000 EU series*

The super quiet EU series is great. It is not designed for salt but handles it well if you don't dip it in salt and expect it to do with zero care/maint. The RV crowd loves tham and you can parallel two for double output. I have two 2000EU and one 1000EU. I run the two 2000's togeather to power a small welder for work on our steel boat. The 1000 is the boat's house generator because almost anyone can carry it up/down the companionway. At 48lbs the 2000 is VERY portable but is not lightweight. Most guys could walk down the dock with a 2000EU in each hand. That's 4000watts!!

Need to check the starting current on AC to see if any given generator will start it. Often a gen will run something but not be able to start it.

Mayberry is consistently the best place to buy or at least the price you quote to your dealer to keep him honest.

http://www.mayberrys.com/

Yamaha has started up a line of competing super quiet's and they have some nice features like an easy drain on the carb bowl that I wish the honda had.

Good Luck...!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'd like to add my opinion that running a generator on deck in an achorage will bring you scorn and contempt from most of your fellow cruisers. If your noise is annoying me you will get a visit from me and I will politely ask you to cease and desist. I love to anchor out because of the silence and serenity. If you feel you have to have A/C, please stay in a marina or stay at home.

Paul


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I don't believe the Honda will handle the start up loads of your AC. Why not borrow or rent one and try it out before investing in one.
Two other points:
1. The Hondas are wonderful little on deck generators and can really help keep up your batteries and handle minor chores in the DAYYIME! They are quiet for what they are but that is still NOISY both on board and to others.
2. Try a couple of HELLA fans and make sure you have screens and you'll be fine once the sun goes down. A bimini with side shades or a deck cover makes things more tolerable during the day....or you could go to the Mall!


----------



## sailandoar (Mar 20, 2006)

*RV forum for answers on AC and generators.*

I am not a fan of generators in a anchorage and trying to run all the comforts of home, but if you must, ...... the Honda EU series is super quiet and you are being considerate of your neighbors to use one. The Honda 2000EU may very very well run/start one of the very very small household window units, but I am not so sure about the standard hatch mounted AC's. It would be easy to call tech support at the AC manufacter and then talk to Honda or Maryberry about the anticipated load. Also, putting the question out on an RV forum would probably get you an answer very quickly. It is what they do every day !!!!!


----------



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thank you all for your opinions!*

I have tried it out with a friend's generator: The Honda 2000EU indeed handles the run AND startup of my AC.
I am well aware of the noise pollution and promise to be very considerate on the rare occasions I will use the on-deck generator. Many powerboaters here in Florida are using them and not always they try to be careful to minimize their impact ....
I think, trying to stay downwind and seperated from the crowd ( if any ) could be a compromise. To all sailors from other areas: The unique situation we have here in the Gulf of Mexico is to have very high water temperatures as well. Of course it could be hot and steamy in other parts of the nation but if you add almost 90 degree of water temperature you feel like in a nice baking oven with upper and lower heat on ...

Again, thanks to everyone and fair winds and always some water under your keels.

Volkhard


----------



## surfnrg (Jul 3, 2006)

I've used the Honda 2KW for 3 years (48 lbs) and they're great for powering my 5200 btu AC unit while on anchorage. Here in Florida we have not only mosquitos but these pesty, tiny no-see-ems that'll make your night absolutely miserable (so much for the windsock and netting approach). You should see what the intial amp draw is on the 10K btu unit. It may be more than double the running load. The Honda 2KW is also good for charging all batteries at the same time saving engine hours. Set the Honda 2KW on ECO THROTTLE and they're super fuel efficient - a good 8 hrs plus on one gallon! Noise wise they're very quiet. That's what got me interested in them initially. You can carry on a normal conversation with the unit running between the two people. I've never had anyone complain of the noise at night. But I've heard other gen sets that are much loader. Just be cautious of the ventilation and may wanna consider installing a CO2 detector to be safe. Let me know how it works with your 10kw unit.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe surfnrg means a CO detector...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have lived on a sailboat since 1999, and the Honda 2000 watt generator is awesome! It's quiet, 17 hours on one gal of gas, and small and portable.


----------



## wind4me (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never used a generator on boat...internal or external. I'm about to charter a 42 footer with a generator. We don't run the AC at night and historically we've had to run the engines for a couple hours per day or just to get to our destination without having to tack all over the place. I assume that charges the batteries. What's the purpose of the generator and how/when would I use it?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

my honda 2000eu is awesome--6 yrs of abuse in marine environment still working smoothly and quietly---btw--mine never got 17 hours on one gal of gas--they run 8-10 hours on 1.5 gal..lol....i use mine in my cockpit--formosa 41 has huge places to use--lol----for a/c might want 2 of them!! i donot use a/c ever---i get really good airflow without need for artificial environments...but that is just my preference......


----------



## motion300 (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw a boat in marathon that had a honda hanging about 12' off the deck


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

paulthober said:


> I'd like to add my opinion that running a generator on deck in an achorage will bring you scorn and contempt from most of your fellow cruisers. If your noise is annoying me you will get a visit from me and I will politely ask you to cease and desist. I love to anchor out because of the silence and serenity. If you feel you have to have A/C, please stay in a marina or stay at home.
> 
> Paul


If you feel you must have such silence and serenity I would suggest staying out of most anchorages. Many are near populated areas with noise from houses, traffic, even sea and air traffic (anchored off the end of a couple military runways in FL).

At night I would not like the added noise from boats, be it talking, water running, or generators but if I had a real problem with it I would leave, particularly if they were there first.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

paulthober said:


> I'd like to add my opinion that running a generator on deck in an achorage will bring you scorn and contempt from most of your fellow cruisers. If your noise is annoying me you will get a visit from me and I will politely ask you to cease and desist. I love to anchor out because of the silence and serenity. If you feel you have to have A/C, please stay in a marina or stay at home.
> 
> Paul


my honda 2k is less noise producing than is the inboard constantly running noise maker that trawlers who love to park sooo very close to sailboats use day and night....my honda cannot be heard more than 50 ft away from my boat--checked it out--so--i defy ye to hear it far enough away from a boat at anchor to be a problem--if it is--relocate lol....shouldnt have anchored so close to me in the first place ........ other than the war that comes from these remarks, there is nothing wrong with using a quiet genny in an anchorage--there is always somewhere else to go ---- shouldnt be anchoring so close to another boat as to be able to hear their genset or smell their morning coffee----


----------



## motion300 (Feb 12, 2009)

zeehag said:


> my honda 2k is less noise producing than is the inboard constantly running noise maker that trawlers who love to park sooo very close to sailboats use day and night....my honda cannot be heard more than 50 ft away from my boat--checked it out--so--i defy ye to hear it far enough away from a boat at anchor to be a problem--if it is--relocate lol....shouldnt have anchored so close to me in the first place ........ other than the war that comes from these remarks, there is nothing wrong with using a quiet genny in an anchorage--there is always somewhere else to go ---- shouldnt be anchoring so close to another boat as to be able to hear their genset or smell their morning coffee----


I have to disagree with you The honda is not to bad but still can be heard at a distance Most inboard gensets can not I find the honda ok in the day time but not at night


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> I'm personally not a fan of using a generator on a sailboat. They are noisy, heavy, and they require lots of fuel, if you're to use them for any significant period of time.


I have to go along with SD on this. In fact, I was going to make a "snippy" comment about generators and sailboats. However, I can understand why someone who is based in Florida would ask.

You mentioned that you have AC that runs on shore power. What make?

Also, have you considered an ESPAR or other forced air system? I'm using caution on this because we are just getting set for our first summer in the PNW with a Propex forced air system.

Before folks warn me about the potential pitfalls of a propane-based system, I will tell you that I am treading warily with it. It was installed by a previous owner, and this summer will give me a better idea of its limitations. I will probably want to re-visit this topic in the fall.

Because there are a limited number of mtce centres, replacing it when it packs it in is an option. Any Espar owners want to share their experiences?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Noise can be difficult to judge. Our Espar heater seemed loud, we could hear it in the boat, when installed but even 5 knots of wind would cover the sound. We had it running for days before it was calm enough that others figured out we had a heater. Best to not run anything at nite if it is calm and the anchorage is so remote there are no land or ocean sounds. Then sound really travels. 

I end up not sleeping because all the critters can be heard. Nothing gets me up like hearing a large mammal breathing by my boat. Can't help it, too much camping where anything that large in camp is trouble.


----------



## Capttman (Mar 4, 2010)

Had a honda for 20 years they are quite and reliable last around ten years even if abused they usually fit nicely right in front of the mast. Never had a carbon monoxide problem but now that they have good carbon monoxide detectors I have two on my 47 foot sloop just in case.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

motion300 said:


> I have to disagree with you The honda is not to bad but still can be heard at a distance Most inboard gensets can not I find the honda ok in the day time but not at night


is a shame you feel this way--take your little rowboat out and explore--you will find that your inboard genset will keep folks awake at night whereas the honda is not able to be heard 50 ft from the boat it is on. i have resided aboard since 1990--i have seen and heard alll kinds of generators, an i have owned noisey and quiet ones--noisey ones for dire emergencies--high output--and honda is the only one i have not been able to hear nor had complaints about in the entire time. i have also owned the kind of boats with inboard onan 6.5 gensets--lol they are very loud to other boats. the newer hunters with gensets keep me awake at night with their noise as the folks on board cannot live without air conditioning at all times of day and night..lol--row around your anchorage and listen very closely as i did--lol you will see which truly is the noise producer and which can be tolerated easily. is matter of being truly sensitive to others and realizing your own input to the noise around....lol......i usually use solar power--but occasionally it needs a goose--like during storms and during times of overcast skies--goood luck and happy noise making. i will continue to use my honda 2k eu without any remorse as i know exactly how it sounds from other boats--i have listened hard and well......and i have been kept awake at night by the in board gensets of other boats --trawlers as well as sailboats.and the obnoxious noises of dogs barking at all times of nite and day..lol....have fun and smoooth sailing


----------

